

Show HN: Thought for iPhone – express yourself beyond 140 characters - jamando
http://thgt.is

======
ilyaeck
Love the logo, but I am wondering what makes blogging on mobile so different?
Is it the small keyboard? Do we really need a radically different tool?

~~~
jamando
We think that mobile blogging will be very different from desktop because
before mobile came along blogposts were produced and consumed in certain
settings on a certain device — mainly by people sitting at home or work,
having a big screen before them and that heavily shaped the medium. You
couldn't drop a few lines about something and call it a blogpost, so writing a
single thought usually required a few hours or even days. You had to put a lot
effort into drafting it and making it worth reading so it almost felt like a
duty. On the contrast to desktop, mobile blogging will probably have its own
unique format, a shortpost that is a bit longer than a tweet yet way shorter
than a blogpost, it will require a few minutes to be written and easily
shared, free from hassle. We also think that motives for writing something
brief on the device carried with you will be different from motives of writing
something on your home computer late in the evening.

~~~
ilyaeck
Good old LiveJournal used to have mood tags for posts. Sounds like you may
want to explore something similar. Good luck!

~~~
jamando
Thanks. This is true, emotional aspect of post is very important. In our case,
Color Themes were made for the purpose of helping people enhance a message by
selecting a matching color mood.

------
thebladerunner
Now here's a thought!

------
lamonda
Looks pretty slick, love the UI. But I was expecting to have an image posted
to my Twitter rather than URL to a page with my text.

~~~
jamando
Thanks for the feedback!

We've decided to stay with links for a few reasons: 1) With image you can only
fit a screenful of text, and sometimes people write more than that. 2) Images
are downscaled by Twitter on upload and depending on the screen size they will
look different, in our opinion that's not the best, consistent user
experience. 3) It's just the first step towards a product we want to build so
having Twitter as the only way to share a thought is temporary.

~~~
dang
Please, no astroturfing or voting rings on HN.

------
goldcers
Well, I don't know! I love it! Just to have myself fully explained..

------
jeromegaltz
How do I access my posted thoughts?

~~~
jamando
You can only see unpublished thoughts (drafts). Once a thought is posted —
it's gone.

